# Womit schmiert man Kugellager?



## Hummer (8. Januar 2003)

Ich habe gerade meine legendären DAM Quick 4001 erstmalig auseinandergenommen, um sie auf die kommende Saison vorzubereiten. Alles schön sauber gemacht, Getriebe gefettet, Schnurlaufröllchen geölt.

Wie schmiert man nun das Kugellager (haben tatsächlich nur eines, laufen aber besser als so manche Rolle mit 10 Stück)?

Fett? Öl? Katzenscheiße? 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Andreas Michael (8. Januar 2003)

Also ich Koche das lager in Öl aus damit der gesamte Dreck  altes Öl/ Fett raus ist, dann lege ich es 2 Tage in Getriebe Öl fertig.

Hält in der Regel die ganze Saison.


----------



## alfnie (8. Januar 2003)

Moin Andreas Micheal,

Du KOCHST das Lager aus, also &quot;heiss&quot;, so um die 1oo Grad oder sowas ? Zerdehnt es sich dabei nicht und alle Kügelchen fallen raus ? Mir fielen letzt die Kügelchen aus einem Lager raus, bloss weil ich es in Kriechöl gelegt hatte und den Behälter dann etwas schütelte. Hm.

Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## Uli_Raser (8. Januar 2003)

Lager sollte man nicht Kochen!
Wenn dann bitte mit Waschbenzin auswaschen. Das haben Angelrollen aber nicht nötig. Die Belastungen sind für die Lager nicht hoch. Es reicht das alte Fett abzustreichen und neues Fett aufzutragen und fertig. Auch das Einlegen in Getriebeöl ist nicht gerade gut. Es ist zu dünn und Verdünnt nur das Fett. Nimm einfach Rollenfett oder ein anderes nicht zu steifes säurefreies Fett.

Uli


----------



## schroe (8. Januar 2003)

Hi,
Kugellager nicht fetten. So wie Andreas es beschrieben hat, ist es die effizienteste aber auch aufwendigste Methode. Kugellager fallen nicht so einfach auseinander. Die Guten sind sogar noch seitlich durch eine Scheibe gedichtet.
@Alfnie,
war´s vielleicht ein Rollenlager?
Fett macht Kugellager kaputt!!!


----------



## Tiffy (8. Januar 2003)

Ein Kumpel von mir sammelt die DAM - Schätzchen. Hat ganze Rollenserien die er immer wieder im Einsatz hat. Er schwört darauf das alte Fett und Öl rückstandlos zu entfernen und dann WD40 einzufüllen. Zuschrauben fertig. Die Rollen laufen wirklich klasse damit.

Ansonsten kann ich Schroes Aussage so bestätigen. Fett und Kugellager sind nicht die besten Freunde. Bei den kleinen Kugellagern wie in Angelrollen ist es am besten ein möglichst dünnflüssiges Öl zu verwenden. Lieber öfters mal nachölen wie durch verharztes Fett, evt auch noch in Verbindung mit Schmutz, ein Lager zu zerstören.


----------



## Udo Mundt (8. Januar 2003)

Folgenden Tip habe ich von Herrn Klein (Ersatzteilversorgung Abu Rollen). Beim Zerlegen der Rollen die Kugellager einige Zeit in Kriechöl baden.
Nehme dazu eine alte Filmdose, wo die Lager solange reinkommen, bis ich sie zum Zusammenbauen der Rolle wieder 
benötige. Überschüssiges Öl abwischen und fertig.


----------



## transom (8. Januar 2003)

Hi 
ich benutze immer Graphitfett was sich auch gut macht bei etwas ausgelaufenen lagern.

Gruß Transom


----------



## Case (8. Januar 2003)

genau, transom.
und hält auch am besten Minustemperaturen aus.

Gruß
Case


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Januar 2003)

Kommt immer darauf an, was man damit machen will.
Von dünnflüssigstem Kriechöl bis schwerem Staucherfett.

Dünnflüssiges Öl Kriechöl läuft superleicht, muss aber öfters (nach 2-15x Fischen) nachgeölt werden. Wird bei Hochleistungsweitwurfmultis gemacht. Für Lager die nicht ganz so leicht laufen müssen sollte man aber Dickflüssiges Öl (Getriebeöl ca. jährlich erneuern) oder Fett verwenden. Das halt ein paar Jahre. Schweres Fett sollte man nur bei extremer belastung (Autos und Maschinenbau) verwenden.
Allgemein: je Dünner das Fett/öl desto leichter läufts, desto  höher ist aber auch der Verschleiss. 
Sauber kriegt man das Lager mit Petroleum/Bremsenschnellreiniger und Pinsel(für gefettete) oder Waschbenzin (für geölte Lager) anschliessend ein paar Stunden Trocknen lassen.

Gefettete kleine Kugellager aus dem Maschinenbau sind mit Weissem Fett gefüllt. Gibts im Werkzeugfachhandel als Sprühdose. Wenn Du die Rolle Jährlich auseinandernimmst kannst Du aber auch das schon angesprochene Getriebeöl (120w) verwenden.

Das Kugellager mit Fett nicht Funzen sollen ist Nonsens! Sämtliche nicht im Ölbad laufende Lager am Auto sind mit schwerem Fett gefüllt.

Es gibt übrigens Lager mit Kunstoffkäfig. diese können Säurehaltige Öle (u.a. Kriechöl) gar nicht vertragen. Dabei wird der Kunstoff weich und quillt auf. Sind aber nur selten eingebaut worden.

Graphit und Teflonhaltige Fette glätten die Metalloberflächen durch Graphit-/Teflonablagerungen. Das wirkt verschleissmindernd. Nicht Verwechseln mit Fett mit Keramikpartikeln! Das wirkt Lauferleichternd, aber bei manchen Materialien sehr Verschleissfördernd! Nicht Geeignet für Rollengetriebe.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## schroe (8. Januar 2003)

Na,
dann fette man deine Kugellager in den Angelrollen, dachte um diese geht es hier. Mein Auto hat tatsächlich andere Lager, muß aber auch andere Aufgaben erfüllen  .


----------



## Guen (8. Januar 2003)

Ich habe mal gelesen ,das ein Mitarbeiter der Firma Balzer,Fett mit Getriebeöl mischt und so die richtige Mischung bekommt ,soll so&acute;n Rollenpapst aus dem Kundendienst sein  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## til (8. Januar 2003)

Fett und (wenig) Öl mischen hab ich auch mal gehört, aber vor allem um ein weiches Fett fürs Rollengetriebe zu erhalten, weniger fürs Kugellager. Mit den meisten Fetten wird eine Rolle nämlich recht schwergängig(fragt sich nur, ob das überhaupt stört??).


----------



## hsobolewski (8. Januar 2003)

Ich öle meine Kugellager mit Silikonöl, nachdem ich es komplet sauber gemacht habe. Das Silikonöl hat den Vorteil das es fast ewig haftet. Die Ausnahme ist,wenn immer sehr viel Salzwasser dran kommt.
Alfin. Bei guten Kugellager die nicht Wartungsfrei sind kann man durch schwenken des innenteils in einer bestimmten Stellung dieses rausnehmen. Somit sind dann alle Teille einzeln.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Januar 2003)

Moin!
Ich wasche meine Rollen immer mit Benzin aus und beim zusammenbauen öle ich die Lager mit dem Öl welches den ABU Rollen immer beiliegt. Dann wird das gesamte Getriebe noch eingesprüht mit Wartungsöl und gut ist.
Auf keinen Fall nehme ich Fett. Das verharzt.


----------



## schroe (8. Januar 2003)

@ til,

bei der Statio kommts vielleicht nicht so drauf an, bei der Casting-Multirolle, auf den Achsenlagern möchte ich kein Fett haben. Terpentinersatz eignet sich übrigens auch hervorragend zum Entfetten.


----------



## havkat (8. Januar 2003)

Moin!

Habe immer Spezialfett für Hochleistungslager benutzt.
Immer ein kleines Döschen in der Firma aufgefüllt. 
Harzt nicht, säurefrei und besonders bei Tieftemperaturen immer noch hochschmierend ohne &quot;zäh&quot; zu werden.

Seit kurzem habe ich Silikonfett aus der Spraydose im Test.
Rolle auf, einsprühen, feddich, achnee Rolle wieder zu. :q
Ma kuckn ob´s was taugt.

Wichtig!
Wenn man auf einen anderen Schmierstoff umsteigt, sollte man die Mühle vorher innen gründlich reinigen.
Einige Öle/Fette vertragen sich nicht und können komische Verbindungen eingehen.

@alfnie
Waren Lager mit montierbarem Käfig. Nix Schlimmes, werden aber kaum noch eingebaut.


----------



## Hummer (8. Januar 2003)

Da scheint es ja viele Möglichkeiten zu geben, ein Kugellager zu pflegen bzw. zu ruinieren.

Ich habe auch passende Ersatzkugellager am Acker, es handelt sich um abgedichtete Modelle.

Sind das die, die werkseitig mit weißem Fett ausgestattet sind, Holger?

Werden die auch irgendwie gepflegt oder kommt man da gar nicht ran?

@Jörg
Wegen des verharzten Fettes habe ich die Rollen geöffnet. Es war klebrig, zäh und braun  :v War allerdings das werkseitige Originalfett und deshalb schon einige Jährchen alt. 
Mit dem Öl auf dem Getriebe bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ich fürchte einen erhöhten Verschleiss - und da ich mit den Rollen bis an´s Ende meiner Anglerlaufbahn zu angeln gedenke, bin ich vorsichtig.

@til
Ich verwende ein spezielles Rollenfett von Mitchell. Die Rollen laufen recht leicht damit - wird hoffentlich schon die richtige Konsistenz haben, da es speziell für diesen Zweck angeboten wird.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## havkat (8. Januar 2003)

> Werden die auch irgendwie gepflegt oder kommt man da gar nicht ran?



Haben eine sog. &quot;Lebensschmierung&quot;. Ausgelaufen? Raus und neu!
Wird bei einer Angelrolle aber kaum passiern.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. Januar 2003)

@ Jörg


> Auf keinen Fall nehme ich Fett. Das verharzt.



Das stimmt nicht immer so. Benutze jetzt seit einem Jahr Spezial Winschenfett von Yachticon.

Die Rollen laufen damit super. Ist zäh und  verharzt nicht. Säurefrei. Einsetzbar bei Temperaturen von -30 bis +130 und ist salzwasserbeständig und stark wasserabweisend. Bekommt man in jedem Bootsladen. Kostet ca. 13 € so eine 250g Dose! Reicht aber fürs Leben! Mit WD40 und Balistol habe ich mir schon zwei Rollen kaputt gemacht beim Mefofischen! :v


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Januar 2003)

Fette und/oder Öle  mischen ist nicht unbedingt ne Tolle Idee. Das verharzt sehr schnell, oder löst sich auf, je nachdem, auf welchem Grundstoff die Schmiermittel basieren. Wer das macht sollte sich wirklich auskennen.

@ Hummer
je nachdem, was es für welche sind. Die Billig-Taiwanscheisse kann alles drin haben. Kleine Lager in höheren Qualitäten kommen aber durchweg mit einem Milchigen Fett. Die Färbung variiert je nach Hersteller von Reinweiss bis grau oder leicht orange.
Weiterhin gibt es Lager Offen, Halboffen und Komplett geschlossen.
Geschlossene lager werden gebaut, damit schmutz nicht so leicht eindringen kann, und das Fett auch bei Höheren Temperaturen nicht rausläuft. ganz dicht sind die nicht. Daher kriegt man sie mit Benzin und Geduld sauber. Oder man nimmt mit ner Nadel den Haltering raus und die Deckplatte ab. Die Werksfüllung sollte aber jahrelang halten, wenn man sie nicht gerade in Salzwasser einlegt.

Weiterhin gibt es auch zerlegbare Lager, die man immer oder aber nur in einer bestimmten Stellung zerlegen kann und auch Käfiglose Kugellager, die nur durch das Fett Zusammenhalten. Diese zerfallen beim entfetten in ihre Einzelteile (Mitchell 406 906 u.a.)

Das (grüne) Mitchellfett hab ich auch. Das verharzt auch nach 20 Jahren noch nicht. Verflüssigt sich aber etwas, wenns Warm wird.

@ Schroe 
Irgendwie glaub ich nicht, dass in Autos andere Lager Drinstecken. in meinem zumindest nicht: sind aus Lagerstahl mit Kugeln. nur vielleicht nen bisschen grösser. 
Und mit einem Öl (Terpentin) entfetten geht auch nicht.
Zumal sich Terpentin mit anderen Fetten auch nicht unbedingt verträgt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## schroe (8. Januar 2003)

@ Gerätefetischist,

vergleich die Lager noch mal in Ruhe. Terpentinersatz #h ...Versuch macht kluch  . Klär mich mal über Benzole, Aromaten deren Mölekülbau, Mesomerie und Reaktionsfreudigkeit auf. 

Warum bekommt man nur immer das Gefühl, ein kleines blindes Dummerchen zu sein ;+ , selbst bei Dingen die Praxiserprobt sind?

Nachtrag: Was fährst du? Kyosho, Tamiya, Schumacher? Stimmt, die Lager sind ident. :q


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Januar 2003)

hmmm ist ja interessant wenn man das alles hier so liest.. 

naja ich hab bisher immer WD40 genommen bis jetzt hab ich in 8 Jahren eine Rolle kaputt gemacht war die teuerste  
Browning Camcad war das damals...


----------



## Albatros (8. Januar 2003)

Hi, 

und ich nehme schon seit Ewigkeiten das salzwasserbeständige Boots- und Motorenfett von Yamaha und habe noch nie Probleme mit einer Rolle oder dessen Lager gehabt


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Januar 2003)

@ Schroe
Auch Deine profunden Chemiekentnisse  :m (Mesomerie? hatte das nicht irgendwas mit Molekülbindung zu tun?) können nicht Ändern, das auch Terpentinersatz ein Öl ist. Hab ich Früher auch mal versucht. Mit bescheidenen Ergebnissen. Das löst manche Fettsorten überhaupt nicht auf, und hinterlässt einen Schmierfilm.
Ich Fuhr übrigens GolfII  :l und die Kugellager, zumindest in der Lichtmaschine,(aber auch die in mein Bruder sein BMW dessen Anlasser) unterscheiden sich nicht von Lagern in Angelrollen. Und in einer Meiner Daiwas werkelt ein original Maschinenbau-Battenfeld mopslager 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## schroe (9. Januar 2003)

:m  und in der North American Mustang P51 D war auch ein Rolls Royce Motor verbaut, der in der Queen´s Karosse ist trotzdem immer ein anderer gewesen.

Ich lerne aus diesem Thread jedenfalls, auch hier gibts keinen Königsweg. 
Ein weites Experimentierfeld. Werde einiges davon jedenfalls mal probieren (Teflonfett, Bootsfett in die Lager drücken). Zumindest bei Stationärrollen. Penn und Mitchellfett verwende ich bereits in den Getrieben. Habe bisher keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Angelwebshop (9. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,

Kugellager hin oder her, besorgt Euch Penn Rollenfett und Eure Probleme sind gelöst.


----------



## Case (9. Januar 2003)

Kugellager sind Normteile. Und niemand sollte glauben dass für Angelrollen spezielle Kugellager gefertigt werden. Diese Dinger werden nach voraussichtlicher Lebensdauer, das heißt Betriebsstunden gefertigt. Je länger die Lebensdauer desto höher die Qualität des Stahls und desto geringer die Toleranzen der Lagerschalen und Kugeln. Und natürlich ist bei solchen Lagern auch der Preis entsprechend. Ich bin mir sicher dass in 95% der Rollen Lager des untersten Preissegments eingebaut sind. In hochwertigen Lagern sind sogenannte lebensdauerfüllungen mit hochwertigem Industriefett. Diese Lager sind abgedichtet und brauchen nicht nachgefettet werden. Billiglager kann man denk ich mal schmieren mit was man will. Nimmt man Öl, läuft das Lager etwas leichter, aber man hat kürzere Wartungsintervalle. Mit Fett läuft das Lager nicht ganz so leicht, aber dafür reicht eine Füllung locker 2-3 Jahre.
Für Perfektionisten würde ich empfehlen das Lager auszubauen, es einige Stunden unter Bewegung in Methylenchlorid auszuspülen, und dann mit säurearmem, nicht zu dickflüssigem Fett gut aufzufüllen. 
Ich selbst schmier einfach einen Haufen Graphitfett in das ganze Getriebe und fertig ist. Die lebensdauer kann auch durch noch so intensive Pflege kaum verlängert werden, und der eigentliche  Schwachpunkt einer Rolle liegt nach meinem Ermessen sowiso an der Verbinding zwischen Schneckenrad und Zahnrad.

Angeb..!!!
Case


----------



## Katzengehirn (9. Januar 2003)

mit lagerfett natürlich....
im baumarkt kannste nach walzlagerfett fragen!


MFG Peter


----------



## havkat (9. Januar 2003)

@schroe

Aber geil wär´s schon, wenn die Queen die Maschine der 
Pi-Fifftyone in ihrer Kuschte hätte, wa? 

*Rolls Royce &quot;Merlin&quot;, 1613 PS* 

Schnellste Oma der Welt! :q


----------



## schroe (9. Januar 2003)

havkat,
 :q wär´n richtiger Brenner :q . Vorm Palast würd´s gehörig nach Gummi stinken :q .

@Case,
ich hatte, wenn ich Getriebeschäden hatte (DAM-Rollen nach Salzwassergebrauch), immer das Gefühl, Ursache sind die Lager. Das eine arbeitet, das andere nicht oder schwergängig, das was dazwischen liegt, das Getriebe, müsse die Kraftdifferenz kompensieren und gibt den Geist auf.
Bei meinen tollen DAM´s waren es die Lager die zuerst gestöhnt haben, dann das Getriebe. Eine Mitchell 328 habe ich mit zuviel Fett (oder falschem Fett) platt gemacht, die Lager liefen auch nicht mehr leicht. 
Hatte hier den Zusammenhang gesucht. Ist meine Theorie, kein Anspruch auf Richtigkeit.
Japan und Korea Rollen haben meiner Meinung nach unterschiedliche Qualitäten, bisher schob ich den Unterschied immer auf die Lagerqualität.
Mag sein, dass das alles ein Brei ist. Ich glaube aber dran.

Nachtrag:


> Angeb..!!!


Wen von &quot;uns beiden&quot; meinst du :q ?


----------



## Franky (9. Januar 2003)

@ Havkat:
...und dann noch die 6 .50-caliber Maschinenkanonen einbauen, und das Schild &quot;I break for nobody&quot; ran... Kann sich 007 warm anziehen... 

@ alle:
Ich verwende zum Fetten der Lager ein Gemisch aus wenig Ballistol oder WD40 und Nigrin Kugellagerfett (salzwasserbeständig). Je nach Einsatz der Rollen wird ein bis vier mal nachgeschmiert und einmal im Jahr komplett alles erneuert...

Ich meine, wer sein Geraffel relativ regelmässig pflegt und wartet, wird kaum in die Verlegenheit kommen, mit verharztem Öl/Fett kämpfen zu müssen. So fix geht das ja nu doch nicht.

Da wird man eher ein Problem mit der Viskosität und Temperaturbeständigkeit bekommen, wenn man den Winter durch fischt... Darum - lieber einen kleinen Schuss Öl ins Fett...


----------



## Hummer (9. Januar 2003)

> Eine Mitchell 328 habe ich mit zuviel Fett platt gemacht



Ich dachte: &quot;Wer gut schmiert, der gut fährt!&quot; - Hat jedenfalls mein Tankstellen-Onkel immer behauptet.

War die Rolle dann im Eimer oder hatte sie Dich nach dem Großreinemachen und behutsam fetten wieder lieb?

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## schroe (9. Januar 2003)

@ Hummer,

ich war 11 oder 12 Jahre alt, mein Vater hat sie mir weggenommen und einem Händler zur Reparatur gegeben.
Läuft aber heute noch/wieder.
Das Ereignis hat sich mir eingebrannt, vielleicht daher die Vehemenz gegen Fett im Lager :q  .

@Franky,
 :m


----------



## Case (9. Januar 2003)

@ Schroe
mit Angeb hab ich meinen Artikel gemeint.!
Ich hab mal 3 Jahre in der Branche gearbeitet.
Scheint mir mit den Lagern doch eine Glaubensfrage zu sein.

Gruß
Case


----------



## Tinsen (9. Januar 2003)

zitat lengalenga:



> Ich geh da überhaupt nicht bei.



gott sei dank. ich dachte ich wär der einzigste, der noch nie ne angelrolle aufgemacht hat, um da was rein- oder wegzuschmieren...  :q 

aber wie es der case beschrieben hat gefällt mir...


----------



## Guen (9. Januar 2003)

#d Lauter schmierige Typen in diesem Thread  #d  :q  :q  :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Der Reisser (17. Januar 2003)

Ich benutze seit einiger Zeit (4 Jahre) ein Spray mit Teflon, dieses Spray lüftet nach kurzer Zeit zu einem Fett ab. Das hat den Vorteil das man auch in kleinste Ecken und Löcher kommt. Hinzu kommt das es sehr gleitfähig macht und abriebfest ist. Das Spray ist ebenso hitze- und kältebeständig. Ich benutze es bei Rollen, Gelenken von Rutenhaltern usw. bei mir.


----------



## Case (17. Januar 2003)

@ reisser
Wie heißt das Wunderzeug, bzw. wo ist es erhältlich.?
interessiert mich schon.

Gruß
Case


----------



## Schulti (17. Januar 2003)

@ all

Bevor ich ein Kugellager einer Rolle schmieren würde, würde ich es lieber gegen ein hochwertiges Neuteil austauschen. Da die meisten modernen Kugellager eine &quot;Lebenslang&quot;-Schmierung haben, würde diese jährliche &quot;Schmierorgie&quot; dann entfallen. Und überhaupt kosten heutzutage qualtativ Hochwertige Kugellager (SKF ) auch kein Geld mehr!!!


----------



## hardy (18. Januar 2003)

hi leute,

habe mit grossem interesse eure &quot;ergüsse&quot; gelesen, einfach toll was man dabei lernern kann! bisher sind meine rollen (stationärr.) eher durch abgenutzte getrieberäder &quot;gestorben&quot; als durch nichtgefettete lager.
wenn ich schon mal ´ne rolle repariert habe, habe ich immer rollenfett aus der tube aus´m angelgerätehandel genommen, na ja, war wohl falsch...?
bei den modernen lagern, die in den &quot;teuren&quot; rollen verbaut werden handelt es sich mit sicherheit nicht um die kugellager, die ein herr schumacher in seinen motoren einbauen lässt. den meisten unserer membern fehlt es ohnehin an der messtechnik, um überhaupt ein billiges von einem teuren lager zu unterscheiden. optisch ist das zumindest bei gekapselten lagern nicht zu sehen. ein gekapseltes lager zu säubern ist ohnehin nicht nötig, da kommt mehr dreck beim säubern rein als raus. 
na ja, das lag mir auf der seele   
für weiterführende diskussionen würde ich ein forum von einer uni vorschlagen, die einen lehrstuhl für chemie und masch-bau haben!

mit ehrfürchtigem gruss

hardy


----------



## havkat (19. Januar 2003)

Moin hardy!

Fischst du, fast ausschließlich, im Salzwasser?
Ich meine z.B. Watfischen, wo Angler und Rolle schon mal ´ne Welle nehmen müssen und andere Situationen in denen die Mühle schon mal komplett ins Salzige abtaucht.
Ausgewaschene Lager hören sich gar nicht gut an.


----------



## Hummer (19. Januar 2003)

@Hardy

Warum der Sarkasmus?

Ich habe mich sehr gefreut, daß auf meine Frage so viele member geantwortet haben und die Antworten haben mich auch weitergebracht. Danke nochmal an alle, die sich hier Gedanken gemacht haben! :m 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Januar 2003)

Kugellager hab ich bei meinen Rollen noch nie geschmiert ein bisschen Rollenfett auf die Zahnräder mehr hats noch nie gebraucht mir ist auch noch nie ein Lager kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Uli_Raser (24. Januar 2003)

Ich hab als Maschinenbauer einiges über Lager gelernt. Ob neus Fett oder nicht (bei Angelrollen), ist Glaubenssache! Nur eines mach ich gewiß nicht, meine Lager der Angelrolle entfetten. Wozu auch? Da kann ich keinen Sinn erkennen. Wichtig ist nur das alte Fett aus dem Getriebegehäuse abstreichen und neu nachfetten mit Rollenfett. Bei Multi´s mit Ölschmierung hat ein Auswaschen nach 2 Wochen Salzwasser bestimmt Sinn. Aber ob es wirklich notwendig ist?
Schaut mal unter ina nach, meiner Meinung einer der besten Hersteller überhaupt.
Uli


----------



## Hummer (25. Januar 2003)

So, es ist vollbracht! :z 

Nach dem Kauf einer Sprengringzange bin ich zum Kugellager vorgedrungen und es war mit derselben zähen klebrig-braunen Soße gefüllt wie das Getriebe.

Ich habe die Rollen vor 8 Jahren gekauft und die lagen zuvor bestimmt schon einige Jährchen beim Händler herum.

Ich habe dann soviel wie möglich von dem alten Fett abgestrichen und Penn Reel Lube, a combination lubricant for gears, shafts and bearings, reingedrückt. Das Zeug lag meiner Senator bei.

Die Rolle läuft jetzt wieder seidenweich.

Da ich aber je 2 DAM Quick 1202, 2002 und 4001 besitze, werde ich mir bei den anderen die Schmierage ersparen und abgedichtete Qualitätslager einsetzen.

Die Bastelei an diesen Rollen erinnerte mich an meine früheren Käfer-Schraubereien. Alles ist so einfach, übersichtlich und robust.

Und nun demontiere ich die ABU 10000 komplett...
(kleiner Scherz  :q )

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. Januar 2003)

@ Hummer



> Und nun demontiere ich die ABU 10000 komplett...



Das kann doch jeder! Schwierig ist erst sie wieder zusammenzukriegen 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Tinsen (25. Januar 2003)

@ hummer:

wo sind die 20 pfunde altfiredland hin ?

ist das dein oberkiefer (röntgenbild) oder welche verkeleien sollen das sein?

also die 20 pfund haben mir besser gefallen ....


----------



## allrounder (26. Januar 2003)

ich hab beruflich viel mit s.g. Kugellagern zu tun.

1. man sollte Wälzlager aller art nicht auswaschen bzw sogar auskochen. 

2. bei wälzlagern mit dichtscheiben ist auch ein nachfetten nicht nötig. die sind von haus aus mit einer lebensdauerschmierung ausgestattet. bei nachfetten  oder auskochen wird eher noch der dreck durch den dichtspalt in das lager gedrückt. Das alte verkrustete fett am lagerrand schadet gar nichts.....hierdurch wird sogar die dichtheit noch verbessert.

3. es stimmt schon, das ein lager mit öl leichter läuft. aber eine ölschmierung wird in der technik nur bei drehzahlen an 18000 verwendet. 

4. die lager in rollen sind unter normalen umständen nicht kaputtzukriegen. es sei den, sie werden unsachgemäß behandelt (reinigen, auswaschen, auskochen)


schönen abend noch

Michael


----------



## til (30. Januar 2003)

Ich kann mich verrechnet haben, aber die Spule einer Multi dürfte beim Wurf durchschnittlich so um die 10 000 Umin machen. Demzufolge wohl am Anfang des Wurfes noch schneller drehen. Naja, Öl nimmt man da wohl sowieso, wegen des leichten Laufs.
Meine Berechnungsgrundlagen: Wurfweite 30m, Schnurfreigabe pro Umdrehung 0.1m, Wurfzeit 2s. Das gibt dann 9000 Umin.


----------



## lustiger Karpfen (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Womit schmiert man Kugellager?*

Hy Leute!!!!
Also die feinste Sache zum Ölen der Lager ist nach wie vor Silikonöl
es verklebt ncht verklumpt nicht und die rollen laufen ewig und drei tage!!!


----------



## bastelberg (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Womit schmiert man Kugellager?*

Hai,
wie siehts eigentlich mit Fliessfettaus? Hatt 'ne konsistenz wie Honig. Wurde früher meistens für die Lagerschmierung von Pumpen genommen. Vielleicht kam man ja auch damit das gehäuse vollpumpen? Was meint ihr?


----------



## xonnel (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Womit schmiert man Kugellager?*

FAG Kugellagerfett nutze ich seit Ewigkeiten und hatte damit noch nie irgendwelche Sorgen. Erhältlich bei FAG oder beim freundlichen Triebwerkmechaniker von nebenan ;-)


----------

